# Dimash Kudaibergen And Some Authentic Kazakh Folk Music....



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Seriously, judging by the audience reaction, A Star is Born in Central Asia. A male Yma Sumac as far as range is concerned?


----------



## NorthMusic (Dec 12, 2020)

I fully agree with you! 
Have you seen these other recordings of Dimash's? He is unbelievable, with versatility of styles, colours and vocal control. All of it is in his toolbox, nevermind a 6+ octave range. 
Sinful Passion: 



Ogni Pietra (Olimpico): 



SOS: 



Ulisse (duet with Aida Garifullina): 



Diva Dance: 



Unforgettable Day (where he hits a D8):


----------

